# Grand Canyon Necessities for an October 19th launch



## CoMtns (Apr 6, 2021)

What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch? I am an experienced rower/rafter but have never done the canyon or overnight trips longer than 7 nights. 

I don't drink so I don't need to worry about alcohol. I've got my other bases covered regarding parting. 

What insurance or special coverage would be reccomend?

Thank you for all you help and Reccomendations!


----------



## JC5921 (Apr 27, 2012)

Beer


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

JC5921 gets an invite on my trip. Never been down the big ditch but I've heard don't skimp on moisturizing products for your skin and superglue.


----------



## jonas_f (May 31, 2007)

1) bathing: 5gallon pump pressurized weed sprayer with a efficient shower nozzle. Warm water + Shower = luxury.

2) beta: Colorado River Brief - best guide on rapids

3) sleeping: cot - under the stars, breathes well, out of the sand, if no cot, fitted sheet and a large sewn (long twin sized) “bag” to sleep in. Plenty warm down there. Bring a comfy pillow too.

4) sharables: beer to share. You don’t need to partake or even mention you don’t partake, but you will be Amazed what people do for a beer in the ditch. Snacks. Battery recharging packs.

5) grace. Emotional Intelligence, and helpful spirit. Don’t be the trip wildebeest…


----------



## George_Washington_Hayduke (Apr 24, 2016)

A cot, mukboots, and sand free mat were essential on my trip last November. Bring more beer and smokeables than you think you’ll need 
🤌


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Bring a pumpkin either for Halloween or in case your raft sinks!😂

Man paddles 846-pound pumpkin on Missouri River to set world record. They call him 'Cinderfella'


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

CoMtns said:


> What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch?


I'd take a boat for sure, likely oars and a frame.. Makes the trip a lot drier and it's nice to have a place to sit.. 

I'm not so much on the what to take thing, most people take WAY too much shit, and end up rowing a heavy ass boat when they don't have to, most of the stuff stays buried anyway. 

You don't NEED all that crap. Let me say that again.. You don't NEED all that crap.. Let that sink in..

But what's really nice to have, if you have someone on your trip that's a musician, is human powered musical instruments. Guitar, mandolin, banjo, violin, harmonicas. They bring so much to the trip, that's appropriate for the canyon. Don't need a lot of other shit, most extraneous stuff people bring ends up being forgotten anyway with the majesty of the canyon is before you. Even Camera's are superfluous IMHO, as you can never recreate what your eyes see when you see it. 

But you do you..

That being said, get a copy of Colorado River Briefs by Dan and Linda Lou Linderman. tuffriverstuff.com had them when I was there yesterday. Their editions are signed by the author. They have been out of print since 1993 or thereabouts, very much worth having, especially in low water. 

IF you can find one, the book "Ammo Can Interp" that was available to commercial guides down there years ago, was complied and printed by Canyoneers. Edited by Brad Dimock, Brad Ilg, Christa Sadler, Larry Stevens and Roy Webb. True legends they are.. They too are hard to find, last printed in 2010 IIRC, but a mile by mile guide on what to see, where to see it, and such. Each AM regale the group with what's where, what to see and plan your day at Breakfast.. Make the most out of your trip, You'll not see everything in one trip, I have a bunch of trips and haven't seen everything, not even close, but the interp guide is one of the top things I like to bring.. You might call Canyoneers https://canyoneers.com/ and see if they have them available. I think NAU library should have a copy you can make photostats off of as a last resort.

A Sand Stake or 2, and an anchor. Never worry about waking up to a beached boat again. 

100% Wool socks. Lots of them. Irrigation boots are nice to have for rigging / camp stuff.

Leave all the other crap at home. You'll thank yourself as you float into Pearce Ferry ramp.. 

OH, and with the rash of break in's and catalytic converter thefts at Pearce and Peach, you should think about using Greg with River Runners for your shuttle. He has a fenced in yard in Meadview, brings your car the day your arrive, so it never sits in the lot. River Runner's Shuttle Service, LLC - Meadview Arizona They do peach springs too if you decide to roll the dice with the Hualpai and Diamond Creek. 

Above all, enjoy the majesty of a river trip thru Grand Canyon.. Everything else doesn't matter.. 

When you find yourself asking "What day is it anyway ????? " you'll know you've arrived and are in Canyon Time....


----------



## TRM (5 mo ago)

CoMtns said:


> What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch? I am an experienced rower/rafter but have never done the canyon or overnight trips longer than 7 nights.
> 
> I don't drink so I don't need to worry about alcohol. I've got my other bases covered regarding parting.
> 
> ...


Good quality moisturizer and super glue. We put A&D on hands and feet at night and lotion several times during the day. Superglue helped with the micro cracks.

There are several books on day hikes from the river as well as information on the intranet. There were some amazing little hikes.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

The moisturizer thing is no joke. That can become a medical emergency for your feet. I also use NRS rubber booties around camp to dry off feet then walk in sand. 2 of a lot of things, rowing gloves, sun glasses, ect. In 3 weeks in the wilderness it is amazing how much you break or lose. Watch this video 



 and print out and laminate his sheets for the major rapids. LEARN THE DOWNSTREAM FERRY! Laminate copies of chore assignments, boat layouts, meal schedules, ect.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I also use NRS rubber booties around camp to dry off feet then walk in sand.


Never walk in the sand barefoot, that's where the most poisonous scorpion in the northern hemisphere lives, the tiny little AZ bark scorpion. They aren't a joke, and they live in the sand. If you really want to upset your trip, take a battery powered black light with you, and light up the sand at night. You'll see way more of them than you'll be comfortalbe with, and have everyone and their brother wanting to sleep on a boat.. 

My wife almost lost her hand (they initially wanted to amputate at the shoulder) this Feb in Tuscon from one of these. Thankfully she got to the hospital fast, and they were able to save it. 10 days in Oro Valley Hospital.. Not pretty. But she still has her hand, it doesn't work right yet, but hopefully with more therapy..



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arizona_bark_scorpion



Just sayin.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Okeeffe's Working Hands. Invaluable. 

Buff, sun shirt with a hood, two pairs of sunglasses. Gotta look cool out there.

Garmin Inreach or similar device. A recent trip experienced a flash flood and needed NPS assistance.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

lots of great advice already. 
+1 @jonas_f recco on Colorado River Briefs ... i found it invaluable. consider waterproofing the pages beforehand


jonas_f said:


> 2) beta: Colorado River Brief - best guide on rapids


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I read "There's This River" when I was down there this spring and enjoyed it very much. Also The Emerald Mile. I am too ADD to read much anymore but finished both of those in a few days. 

Plus one on muck boots to keep feet dry for rigging and cold mornings. Cots are awesome to stay off of scorpion land. 

Insurance? What kind do they offer?


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Gloves for rigging your boat. Cuts on the hands on day 1 will suck and be problematic by day 10


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Topical antiseptic and trench foot treatment. Bigass sun hat and sun hoodie. Dedicated hiking boots and poles.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

socks to sleep in, and put some lotion on your feet when you go to bed. If you want to, you could also bring stuff to wash critical clothes (socks and undies, etc.) by bringing environmentally-friendly laundry detergent and a bucket you can wash your clothes in, some string, and tiny clothespins for washing and drying laundry on layover day.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I think reading The Monkey Wrench Gang should be required prior to launching on The GC. Or any river trip for all that matters. 
Also, days get short in October. Take extra batteries for your headlamp and LED lantern.

Lotion. LOTSA lotion....


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Andy H. said:


> socks to sleep in, and put some lotion on your feet when you go to bed.


I truly believe that anyone who can sleep with socks on is a psychopath and cannot be trusted! 😉


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

The other reason for attention to skin care (cracks/cuts/scrapes) especially for feet & legs are openings for bacteria ie: cellulitis infection among others. I use Aquaphor before and during trips. It protects/waterproofs the skin at the same time. Just keep in mind the runoff from adjacent lands (cattle, humans & etc.) and remember the furthur you're down the canyon the more "herds" above you.

Ounce of prevention.............................


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 8, 2020)

Moisturizer definitely, and socks to wear over it at night. I recommend Mom's Stuff (About Us — Mom's Stuff (momsstuffsalve.com), created by a longtime rafter with natural ingredients. (Not affiliated with Lee, just a big fan!)


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I nearly forgot, apparently you are supposed to take some Pumpkins down for Halloween. No idea what you do with them. Maybe pumpkin pie in the dutch? What an awesome theme night Halloween could be!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I nearly forgot, apparently you are supposed to take some Pumpkins down for Halloween. No idea what you do with them. Maybe pumpkin pie in the dutch? What an awesome theme night Halloween could be!


Yes that is basically what I was insinuating in my last post bringing a pumpkin for Halloween😉

unfortunately some people think it is cool to litter the southwest with pumpkins and gourds all over the place which do not rot and end up becoming litter and trash.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Look, if your pumpkin starts to get a little ripe after a few days, just leave it on a commercial motor boat when no one is looking. I was trying to remember that crazy story from a year or 2 ago when some group left them all over the place. Weird...Edit: Even weirder thats after motor boat season....ok, time for bed


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Someone mentioned “plenty warm down there”. 

You will be there in November. Do not underestimate the low end of the temp range. There will be very long stretches of several hours or even a day or two where direct sun will be scarce, sometimes only where a side canyon lines up right for maybe 1/4 Mile. The unusually warmer water will make it less severe, but be ready for some chilly spells.

And I’m wondering how a 3” scorpion can be referred to as “tiny”, but as a never ever cot user I am contemplating one for the times I’m not sleeping on the boat. I’ve never had anything severe/weird happen sleeping on the ground in my 35 years on the river. 

Tall ditch boots, heavy socks, and a good salve are the are the best defense against foot (and hand) “rot”. I discovered Corona ointment in the animal care section at Murdochs. Our local
Dermatologist sent a topical with a bunch of friends to combat whatever that toe fungus is that’s living in the sand. Don’t know the name, but I’ll post it after I hear back from her, I think it requires a scrip. 

Otherwise the advice to minimize your gear pile is sound, a lot of it is clutter and you’ll be surprised at what you never touch.

I’m headed down in September on a MOE trip, and I am taking my rescue rung! I’m surprised they don’t offer it as an a la carte item at the least. You’re slacking Zach!

I’m also curious how y’all are keeping your beer cold in the >60° water? I only drink clear beer and am a little spoiled, this may be my biggest challenge in this upcoming trip.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I have exactly one trip down the Grand. I took tons of unnecessary crap and an 18’ cat. Next time I’ll do it backpacker light, but with the same boat. Just because I still think a big boat there is justified. We saw several 14’ Aire Ocelots sporting 2people and gear. That made me feel sorta stupid having so much crap. The same isobutane stove you take backpacking will magically still cook your food in the canyon. No 70 lb. commercial stove required! 
There are cheat lines for nearly every rapid, and they’ll be easier to nail with a more maneuverable and lighter boat.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Wallrat said:


> I have exactly one trip down the Grand. I took tons of unnecessary crap and an 18’ cat. Next time I’ll do it backpacker light, but with the same boat. Just because I still think a big boat there is justified. We saw several 14’ Aire Ocelots sporting 2people and gear. That made me feel sorta stupid having so much crap. The same isobutane stove you take backpacking will magically still cook your food in the canyon. No 70 lb. commercial stove required!
> There are cheat lines for nearly every rapid, and they’ll be easier to nail with a more maneuverable and lighter boat.


You can cheat a lot, that's true, but it all depends on the water level, and you had relatively low water... Don't count on them being there at different levels.. 

Just sayin. Besides, go big or go home, you don't get a lot of chances to boat GC..


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

CoMtns said:


> What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch? I am an experienced rower/rafter but have never done the canyon or overnight trips longer than 7 nights.
> 
> I don't drink so I don't need to worry about alcohol. I've got my other bases covered regarding parting.
> 
> ...


Make sure you take care of your feet. Tolio foot is real and it is nasty. Take some anti-fungal cream and wash and dry your feet if possible every day. This article has some excellent recommendations. We got it on every trip on the GC. 
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1080603219301681


----------



## raftman55 (Mar 21, 2014)

CoMtns said:


> What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch? I am an experienced rower/rafter but have never done the canyon or overnight trips longer than 7 nights.
> 
> I don't drink so I don't need to worry about alcohol. I've got my other bases covered regarding parting.
> 
> ...


As others have said - Crazy Glue...we ran it last October. The first 10 days or more, your fingers crack at the corners making straps and other fine work painful and near impossible if you can glue the cracks shut. After a while your hands acclimate and you won't need it - but when you need it, life is miserable without it. Travelex has good emergency evac insurance.


----------



## jhmoss (5 mo ago)

Foot rot can be a fungus that lives in the soles of Teva's, Chaco's etc. Anti-Fungal cream will do more in a day than a 55 gal drum of lotion. You just need to understand what you have. Heel cracks are fungus.

Zodiac Shower. Propane shower that heats the water for a shower. Only thing I missed when working a trip.

Lid for my cup.

Pillow. I sleep on my boat so I have a gromet in all of my pillow cases to attach the case/pillow to the boat.

A solid plan on how you are going to run your trip to throw away at the put in. I've seen dozens of private trips over the years struggling to "make the plan." and miss the canyon.

Or you can buy my book..... Amazon.com: Boating the Grand Canyon: A “How To” for Private Boaters eBook : Moss, Jim: Kindle Store






Amazon.com: Boating the Grand Canyon: A “How To” for Private Boaters eBook : Moss, Jim: Kindle Store


Buy Boating the Grand Canyon: A “How To” for Private Boaters: Read Kindle Store Reviews - Amazon.com



rec-law.us


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

CoMtns said:


> What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch? I am an experienced rower/rafter but have never done the canyon or overnight trips longer than 7 nights.
> 
> I don't drink so I don't need to worry about alcohol. I've got my other bases covered regarding parting.
> 
> ...


We ran mid-October, everybody starts smelling (eeewww) because on the upper part of the trip the sun never makes it to the bottom of the canyon except gaps on left wall which you float past, nobody bathed for 8 days, we finally heated water (take extra propane and a blaster, washing a big group takes a lot of hot water and propane) It is a wet suit run until you float down to where the canyon opens up. That water hitting your face and body is brisk (f#cking cold). The bottom of the canyon gets cold with no sun getting down there. If you are thinking..."Well, I'll just jump in the river and clean up...good luck with that! Once you get to where the canyon opens up it is warmer but remember..your heading towards November and it will still be cold. Stay ahead of losing body heat, take good gear and have a great trip.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Most cheat runs are available in a heavy 18’ boat way heavier than a 18’ private rig. Angle Timing and Momentum are required. Bring all your shit and be happy when you might need it or somebody else does. No sun on the river from Kanab to about National except high noon at Kanab and Ledges. I second all the skin care recommendations. Start treatment early.


----------



## Espinoza700 (Aug 1, 2019)

I have only been down once in January of 2010. Muck boots and q tips for sandy ears were the two things I wished I had brought. Horse shoes would also have been fun, but I had to bring everything in a plane so that wasn’t happening.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

The definitive treatment for foot rot is lamisil cream. Over the counter at the pharmacy. Take enough for everyone.


----------



## john lupo (Feb 13, 2021)

CoMtns said:


> What are some items and necessities that you would recommend I take down the canyon for an October 19th launch? I am an experienced rower/rafter but have never done the canyon or overnight trips longer than 7 nights.
> 
> I don't drink so I don't need to worry about alcohol. I've got my other bases covered regarding parting.
> 
> ...


I have seen a lot of people get their feet sun burned & and a lot of people feet their feet hurt by sand. wear neoprene socks all day. even on hikes [keeps sand and rocks out]. have bag bomb for things you cannot protect some way. wear rigging and rowing gloves. hand lotion & gloves to sleep in &cotton socks & bag bomb to sleep in is a good idea too.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

mountain boy said:


> We ran mid-October, everybody starts smelling (eeewww) because on the upper part of the trip the sun never makes it to the bottom of the canyon except gaps on left wall which you float past, nobody bathed for 8 days, we finally heated water (take extra propane and a blaster, washing a big group takes a lot of hot water and propane) It is a wet suit run until you float down to where the canyon opens up. That water hitting your face and body is brisk (f#cking cold). The bottom of the canyon gets cold with no sun getting down there. If you are thinking..."Well, I'll just jump in the river and clean up...good luck with that! Once you get to where the canyon opens up it is warmer but remember..your heading towards November and it will still be cold. Stay ahead of losing body heat, take good gear and have a great trip.


Well I guess that was your experience. I launched October 8th and it was hot. I never wore neoprene. The most I ever put on was splash layers over very light capiliene. This was 20 years ago the water was considerably colder and I took several baths in the river on that trip. It also got downright hot at the end, we floated out to Lake Mead...when you could do such things. Thankfully it did get cool ( not cold ) at night. I never once put on neoprene booties or wool socks. I did slather up my feet a couple of times with lotion and or bag balm and sleep in light cotton socks. 

Light gloves are good for rigging and carrying to take care of your hands. Not sure if anyone mentioned moleskin, but to get relief from abrasion chafing or sandal rash, it is good. 

One of the best things I did for my spring GC trip this year was make insulated covers for my two water bottles. It was hot enough on that first October trip that my water bottles would get warm and gross and make me not want to hydrate. The insulation helped that. I made my own but I know there must be some out there.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Well I guess that was your experience.


That's the crux of the biscuit. Everyone's is different. The question is how many different experiences do you want to be prepared for. I've only made it down once (yet) and I saw all of the recommendations for lotions and hand and foot care. I'm not a lotion guy, but I duly procured a bunch and packed it along. Handed off the the unopened containers to my wife when I got back.

I thought it was kind of funny, but I can't say I regret having it, just in case.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Paco said:


> That's the crux of the biscuit. Everyone's is different. The question is how many different experiences do you want to be prepared for one. I've only made it down once (yet) and I saw all of the recommendations for lotions and hand and foot care. I'm not a lotion guy, but I duly procured a bunch and packed it along. Handed off the the unopened containers to my wife when I got back.
> 
> I thought it was kind of funny, but I can't say I regret having it, just in case.


That’s my experience as well. Lotion and bag balm? Useless extra weight.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

With all those sheep you travel with I wouldn’t take any lotion either. Plenty of lanolin right there.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Big Wave said:


> With all those sheep you travel with I wouldn’t take any lotion either. Plenty of lanolin right there.


Baaaaaaaaaaaaad joke. Montana, not Wyoming!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

mountain boy said:


> We ran mid-October, everybody starts smelling (eeewww) because on the upper part of the trip the sun never makes it to the bottom of the canyon except gaps on left wall which you float past, nobody bathed for 8 days, we finally heated water (take extra propane and a blaster, washing a big group takes a lot of hot water and propane) It is a wet suit run until you float down to where the canyon opens up. That water hitting your face and body is brisk (f#cking cold). The bottom of the canyon gets cold with no sun getting down there. If you are thinking..."Well, I'll just jump in the river and clean up...good luck with that! Once you get to where the canyon opens up it is warmer but remember..your heading towards November and it will still be cold. Stay ahead of losing body heat, take good gear and have a great trip.


Suggest wet wipes for clean up, yes, they add to the trash
Wet bandana, drop of bio soap, water "warmed" by the sun in a collapsible bucket goes a long way in the hygiene department; ladies (and gents) these buckets are great for night time calls of nature Amazon.com : collapsible bucket


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Ivan Doig says different Wallrat🐑


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Doig? He’s hardly a guy I’d consider as a Montana authority, or a writer. Tripe producer is more like it.
Maybe it’s just me, but I found him to be unreadable. If you want to know about the real Montana start with: Teddy Blue Abbot, “We Pointed Them North.”
Not that Doig pablum.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

I enjoyed reading most of Doig’s books. My father who was a successful sheep rancher from Colorado thought they were great. My most well read friend highly recommended them. I’ll try to give your choice a look but publishing one book hardly puts him on the same level as a nationally acclaimed author like Doig. Back to the thread on Grand Canyon plenty of good books on the Grand Canyon. Don’t forget to bring some. One I thought was very interesting was Log of the Panthon by George F. Flavell.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Big Wave said:


> I enjoyed reading most of Doig’s books. My father who was a successful sheep rancher from Colorado thought they were great. My most well read friend highly recommended them. I’ll try to give your choice a look but publishing one book hardly puts him on the same level as a nationally acclaimed author like Doig. Back to the thread on Grand Canyon plenty of good books on the Grand Canyon. Don’t forget to bring some. One I thought was very interesting was Log of the Panthon by George F. Flavell.


Fair enough. But these days, being “nationally acclaimed” doesn’t mean a lot. Teddy Blue was the real deal. I think you will like it.


----------

